# Noice help



## Ernbar (Jul 13, 2021)

So I have been noticing a clanking noise whenever I stop peddling and coast on my skiptooth 1946 Rollfast. Only happens when I stop peddling and hear and feel a clank as if coming from the bottom bracket. 

I took the bottom bracket apart thinking the bearings were bad. Inspection revealed the bearings looking like new and well greased since I serviced it about a year ago. I assembled it and still the clank was present when I stop peddling.

Thinking that maybe it’s the pedals, I then used another set and had the same noice appear.
The clank happens only once when I stop peddling, start peddling again and all is good till I stop and coast then the clank sound surfaces and It’s felt on the pedals. 

My other suspicion is the New Departure hub? The hub hasn’t been serviced but it stops on a dime and is quiet otherwise.

Any ideas?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2021)

New Departure D Snapping from Drive to Coast/Brake | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

Some New Departure hubs will "snap" when going from drive to coast/brake. Something inside is binding, not letting everything in there do it's thing.  So a snapper has been a-buggin' since I built these wheels and put them on Back in Black. When the hub was overhauled NOS disc set, cone...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you rustjunkie for your post and observations. Yea “snaps” is more of the sound it’s making. I just overhauled the ND hub on my Columbia so the procedure is fresh in my mind and should be easy to diagnose. I won’t be able to get to the hub for a couple of days but I will post my findings once I get inside the hub.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 1445799



Need to change your user name Scott!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 13, 2021)

Sorry Scott!!!! The darn auto correct spelling thing in my tablet changes some words. My apologies.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Sorry Scott!!!! The darn auto correct spelling thing in my tablet changes some words. My apologies.




not a problem at all,
it’s good to know your nicknames 😁


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 16, 2021)

Problem solved. The hub had a thick crust of dried grease that didn’t let parts operate properly. After cleaning, lubing and assembly the hub works great and no more popping. Thanks Scott for your help.


----------

